# Extended Archery Elk



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

So, I have been watching a small elk herd in the basin extended archery area. A big thick six point, a smallish five and about 25 cows. On monday I thought I had them patterened. They bed down in a river bottom and them come out through a small section of willows that covers the south west side of a field. They come out in the late evening.

I set up in the willows about ten feet in. I cut shooting lanes, two directions. I sit and wait. 25 minutes before dark I can here them coming out. LUCKY ME, they come out 20 feet BEHIND me and I'm stuck facing the wrong direction. If I move, they see me. And I can see that big, huge, gorgeous bull right over my shoulder-20 feet away. But the cows are all facing me and him. If I turn around, I get blown and they're gone.

So I just sit and watch him come out and herd all his cows across the field. It was a great experience, being that close and them not being able to see me. Way cool!! Good thing I have a few months to try to track this bugger down.

Experience is what we get when we didn't get what we wanted.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Ya buddy!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Story of my life on elk. Its fun though


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Count your blessings, at least they are coming in the same general area. I've been hunting elk on the Wasatch front for 27 years and I've never had elk go in the same place twice ever in that period.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh yeah...been in very similar situations. Good luck!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

What rush! My guess is you will get another chance! Keep after it!


----------



## plucknpole (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm gonna need gps coordinates and pictures! Asap!


----------



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

Some of my best hunting memories have been the "almost" moments with the big ones...


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

Update: Good thing there is still time. The pheasant hunters have pushed the elk up north. Blah. But Ive been assured they will be coming back. I did see the biggest bull Moose Ive ever seen, walk on by at 15 yards heading for the hay stack. Wish i could have gotten pictures. All I could do was stand there with my mouth open. I'm a big dude and this guy made me feel tiny!!


----------

